

DSM-5: The Future of Psychiatric Diagnosis - tokenadult
http://www.dsm5.org/Pages/Default.aspx

======
tokenadult
"Publication of the fifth edition of Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of
Mental Disorders (DSM-5) in May 2013 will mark one the most anticipated events
in the mental health field. As part of the development process, the
preliminary draft revisions to the current diagnostic criteria for psychiatric
diagnoses are now available for public review and comment."

Do the categories make sense to you? Do the criteria defining the categories
make sense? Here is the opportunity to comment to the authors of the new
manual while it is still being drafted.

------
protomyth
I hate to say it but, this thing keeps getting bigger so they can bill for
more stuff. Yes, I know the FAQ calls this bs (
<http://www.dsm5.org/about/Pages/faq.aspx> ), but look at the rest of the
answer.

